# Blitz



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

I am yet again to try to MAINTAIN my journal numbers online.  For those of you who know me, you know I am terrible at maintaining an ONLINE journal (although I am quite good at keeping one I use on paper in a notebook, go figure)

The purpose of this journal is motivation and feedback.  I want truth, harsh criticism, motivation, and ass kicking.

I AM going to enter a competition next summer (2007) and this is my true beginning of preparation for this event.

This is mostly for workouts, but I will slowly try to incoroporate my diet as well, seeing that diet is obviously my biggest weakness ( im probably at 14 percent bf or so.)



Feel free to come in, and let me know whats up.



My workout schedule changes every 3-4 weeks.  I work to failure, beyond failure and use an assortment of intensity techniques.

I am NOT a jedi-HIT whatever-the-fuq they call them, and do NOT nessecarily believe in the one set to failure as promoted by Mike Mentzer. (if anything, I am much more inclined to follow Arthur Jones prescribed notions)

 I do tend to agree with the more frequency theories and entertain a plethora of ideas and variations to my workouts to continue to make steady gains.

I am not a big believer in set routines (one size fits all), seeing that people have so many different tolerances, schedules, desires, mental abilites, etc.

So feel free to drop me a line, an idea, or kick my ass for being lazy or stupid, but dont try to force anything down my throat.  More than likely, if its on paper somewhere, Ive already tried it.



Thursdays Workout (Lower Body)

Squats (after warmup) - one rep shy of failure

1) 390 x 8
2) 415 x 4 

Lunges (deep)

1) 80 x 8

One legged leg extensions

1) 125 per leg x 12 (rest pause for 10 seconds) x 4

Ham Curls

1) Stack x 10 (rest pause for 10 seconds) x 2


Post Workout Nutrition

45 grams of whey with 6 grams of creatine (mixed with sugar)


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Thursdays Workout (Lower Body)
> 
> Squats (after warmup) - one rep shy of failure
> 
> ...



Nice squats


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

I have always been afraid to work with that little of sets. I assume you have had pretty good success with that?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I have always been afraid to work with that little of sets. I assume you have had pretty good success with that?



The Squats are fairly good... but thanks.

Yes... I have had much success working with a less than average number of sets than is usually prescribed by most bodybuilding "circles"

My brother and I built up most of our strength and size using HIT - LIKE programs, as far as low amounts of sets (usually 3-5 per bodypart) to failure, beyond failure or any number of intensity increasing techniques.

High volume never worked well for either one of us, but I have been MOST successful with programs such as Max-OT (AST), HIT variations and even HST (which is low volume PER workout).

I have never had a problem growing using small amounts of sets per workout, but DO believe that more FREQUENT workouts have VERY MUCH benefited me as far as breaking through plateaus and such.  I also work out hard and with high focus..


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

How long do your workouts normally last? Mine are around an hour.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

Sometimes they may go that long, but usually between 35-50 minutes.

The less time the better.  My upper days have a bit more volume, so they usually last closer to 50 minutes, while my leg day is usually 25-30.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2006)

Brother Camaro, welcome back!!! Great leg w/o my Friend!!! Congrats on doing the first contest, I am in the midst of my 2nd contest, June 17th!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2006)

You have pics?


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2006)

I can see where you are coming from saying I have high volume, lawl. Whatever works for you though, that is what really matters.

I agree with Sean, nice squats. How long have you been weight lifting?

Oh yeah, when you say you are entering a competition, do you mean powerlifting or bodybuilding?


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

gay.



....you wanted harshness.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I can see where you are coming from saying I have high volume, lawl. Whatever works for you though, that is what really matters.
> 
> I agree with Sean, nice squats. How long have you been weight lifting?
> 
> Oh yeah, when you say you are entering a competition, do you mean powerlifting or bodybuilding?



Heh..it was just high volume compared to me at least  

I have been SERIOUSLY training for almost 3 years.

I am going to enter a bodybuilding comp... no powerlifting for me!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ....you wanted harshness.



lmao

corny!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Squats (after warmup) - one rep shy of failure
> 
> 1) 390 x 8
> 2) 415 x 4


 Nice weights! All the best for the comp prep.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks.

Today's workout was fairly brutal.

Because I have a basic 8-5 type schedule, I workout both Saturday and Sunday  due to the fact that I can workout earlier in the day (late morning which I found is my peak time to workout) and I can really put 110 percent into my workouts.... which I find can be quite difficult after a long day.

I love my weekend workouts, and I look forward to them during the week.

Today I worked out my upper body.

Incline Dumbell Bench Press

1) 110 x 12
2) 110 x 8

Weighted Negative Dips w/110 lb dumbell
1) 6 negative dips with a 4-6 second negative

Barbell Rows
1) 315 x 7  (rest pause 10 sec) x 2

Seated Cable Rows
1) 260 x 9 (rest pause) x 2

Underhand Weighted Chins ( w/25 lb weight)
1) x 7 1/2

Pull Downs with Overhand Grip
1) 240 x 8 (rest pause) x 2 ( 1-2 reps shy of positive failure)

Barbell Overhead Seated Press

1) 235 x 6

Side Lateral
1) 50 x 10  superset 40 x 4

Rear Delts (bent over cable) 
1) 55 x 10

(by this time I am completely spent)

Nautilus Curls

1) x 10 (1-2 reps shy of failure)

Lying Tricep Extensions on Bench
1) 50lbs on both side of cambered bar x 10 (1-2 reps shy of failure)

I really am considering adding biceps and triceps to my lower body day OR adding shoulers to lower body day, seeing that towards the end of this workout, I am nearly completely spent and cannot devote enough attention to these bodyparts....

suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I really am considering adding biceps and triceps to my lower body day OR adding shoulers to lower body day, seeing that towards the end of this workout, I am nearly completely spent and cannot devote enough attention to these bodyparts....
> 
> suggestions?




what does you overal training split looks like?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

Well.... I change it up every 3- 4 weeks... but as of now, its like this:

Upper body

Sat/Tue: Chest/Back/Shoulders (occasional direct arm work as in today)

Lower Body
Sun/Wed Quads/Hamstrings/Traps/Abs


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well.... I change it up every 3- 4 weeks... but as of now, its like this:
> 
> Upper body
> 
> ...




how about doing all of your vertical movements (overhead shit, incline pressing and pulldowns/ups) on one day and your horizontal movements (bench, decline work, cables, and rowing) on another....

sat- upper horizontal
sun- legs
tues- upper vertical
wed- legs


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

Interesting split.

So lets see....

Shoulder Press/Incline Press/Chins/Dips

Bent Rows/Bent over laterals/side laterals

Eh... seems a bit misproportioned....

How would I keep that evened out?... I like the split though, as far as frequency goes.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Interesting split.
> 
> So lets see....
> 
> ...




how does it seem misproportioned?  You set it up pretty poorly there with 3 preses and one pull (chins)....look, like this:

day1
over head press
chin ups
incline DB press
WG pulldown
lateral raises
pull overs
curls


day2
bench press
BB row
Db bench or decline db bench or cable press
t-bar row or cable row or Db row
some flye movement
reverse peck deck
skull crushers or pressdowns


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2006)

Looks good to me  


Good to see you back Camaro.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2006)

I like the looks of the program, I think I will give that a three-week go and see how it works.


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

Hmmm.  Maybe I need to try lower my sets too.  So if you are lowering your number of sets but increasing W/O frequency, how many times a week do you lift each bodypart?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2006)

I try to workout each bp 2 times weekly.  I was having a lot of success using HST and the 3 times per week frequency..but wasnt able to put the focus into it like I can with 2 x per week.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2006)

I do like the looks of that I am definitly going to give it a shot to.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2006)

Have my next 8 week schedule set...

Today was Delts/Arms


Dumbell Press (underestimated myself)

1) 100 x 9

Military Press
1) 245 x 4
2) 245 x 3

Laterals
1) 55 x 8
2) 60 x 6 (work on form)

Rear Delt work

Barbell Curls
1) 135 x 5
2) 135 x 4

Hammers
1) 55 lb dumbells x 2 x 5

Lying Extensions
1) 120 x 5 
2) 120 x 6

Press Downs
1) 120 x 6


----------



## oaktownboy (May 27, 2006)

how's it feel being away from Eureka/boonies back to SoCal? i dunno how u survived mentally there. I would have had a mental breakdown.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2006)

Dude, coming home was great.  I was seriously on the verge of going nuts in that crap-hole.

I dont miss it a bit, and wouldnt go back for anything.

Its nice to talk to normal people who do normal things again.

How you doing.. Ive read through your shitless journal, and I know your having tons of stuff going on, but lets not talk about that...

You watching the playoffs and what not?  What else is going on?


----------



## oaktownboy (May 27, 2006)

u gonna compete? man u gotta be careful because dieting down that low will bring out any kind of predisposed or genetic condition that runs in your family. han and i are the best examples of what can go wrong when dieting. make sure u take it slow. 

what part of socal are u at?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2006)

Im in the inland empire... about 45 miles east of LA.

I do want to compete next summer, and I will take it nice and slow.  Im pretty strong, but have a good ways to go until im ready to compete :/


----------



## oaktownboy (May 27, 2006)

how did u get assigned to work in Eureka in the first place..?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2006)

First place that hired me... I wanted a job BAD, so I took first offer.

Typical of guys fresh out of the academy, taking anything they can get ya know?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Have my next 8 week schedule set...
> 
> Today was Delts/Arms
> 
> ...



Shit, those are some impressive presses and curls...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks.

My tendons were sore, or I probably could have done a few more reps.

Eh.


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

You and your brother are scary, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks.

I think 


Today: Legs

Squats: 
1) 430 x 4
2) 430 x 4

Leg Press (8 plates on both sides) x 6
9 plates x 5

Lunges with 90 lbs dumbells x 4

Ham Curls  Stack x 7


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 29, 2006)

Wow.  My quads havent felt this fatigued in a long time.  The extra pressing movements (leg press after squats) really put a hurting on my legs.  Although I think I need some more direct hammy work.

I woke up this morning and my legs felt like applesauce.  Im taking the day off to go to a bbq out of town and will workout first thing in the morning.

I feel good, and weight is steady at 246  (which is good since I have been trying to lose some bodyfat, I was at 255)

Tommorrow will be Chest, Calvs and Abs....

Im going to make sure and get tons of protein today and get burned at the pool!

Have a good memorial day people.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 30, 2006)

Tuesday:

Chest/Triceps

Incline Dumbell Press
1) 120 x 8 
2) 120 x 6

Weighted Dips w/ 110lb Dumbell
1) 110 x 5 (tendons ached badly on both sets)
2) 110 x 6 

Lying Extensions

65lbs on both sides of cambered bar x 2 x 4

Press Downs
1) 130 x 6
2) 130 x 6


----------



## kenwood (May 31, 2006)

jesus bro...nice numbers there


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 1, 2006)

^^what he said


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Its taken a lot of hard work to get where I am....

Im proud of what ive accomplished.



Yesterday was back/biceps


Rows
1) 315 x 6
2) 315 x 5

Chins w/ 25lbs overhand grip
1) x 5
2) x 4

VBar Pull Downs
1) 260 x 6

VBar Pulley Rows
1) 280 x 6

Barbell Curls
1) 135 x 5
2) 135 x 4

Hammers
1) 60 x 5


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm assuming those are bent rows?  What kind of angle do you bend your torso to?  Impressive regardless.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm assuming those are bent rows?  What kind of angle do you bend your torso to?  Impressive regardless.



I dont go parallel to the floor or anything, I bend probably at a 45 degree angle or so...... :/


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Wow.  My quads havent felt this fatigued in a long time.  The extra pressing movements (leg press after squats) really put a hurting on my legs.  Although I think I need some more direct hammy work.
> 
> I woke up this morning and my legs felt like applesauce.  Im taking the day off to go to a bbq out of town and will workout first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...




Just throw 2 heavy sets of SLDL's in.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dont go parallel to the floor or anything, I bend probably at a 45 degree angle or so...... :/



That's reasonable enough.  I just saw a picture of a true Yate's row the other day and was blown away at how upright the person was standing.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 17, 2006)

update???


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes.  Its time to update.

Been busy... but working out OK.

Took 3 days off, felt overtraining creeping.

Today's workout was great.


Back/Biceps/Forearms

Bent Rows
1) 300 x 10 (good form and bend)
2) 315 x 5  (also good form)

OH Chins w/35 lbs attached
1) x 4 1/2

PullDowns
1) 290 x 6
2) 290 x 5

Nautilus Pullover
1) Stack x 8 w/ 5 second negative (did it to change up routine)

Barbell Curls
1) 145 x 4

Hammers (db)

1) 60 x 6

Cable Curls
1) Stack x 8 w/ 4 second negative

Grip Strength
1) 150lb dumbells for 15 seconds x 2


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2006)

solid workout.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 17, 2006)

those are some amazing numbers


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the rows.  Nice numbers indeed.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Workout looks good. Also great ideal to take a few days off.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sundays Workout:  Chest/Triceps

Dumbell Incline Press

1) 130 x 4
2) 130 x 3
3) 130 x 3  (good stretch and form)

Seems my dumbells are stagnant on 130... which is the highest I have ever used for dumbells in the past.  Ideas?

Bench Press
1) 275 x 5 (my first time benching in almost 6 months)

Nautilus Push Fly Machine
1) Stack x 11  Superset w/ Seated Press 215 x 6

My chest is begining to stagnante as far as weights are concerned.  I am giving up dips for a few weeks or months due to the pain associated in my elbows and tendons at the weights I use.  My arms go temporarily numb when finishing the exercise.  I used 115 x 5 for weighted dips and I was in pain trying to go higher in my bicep tendon on the negative portion of the movement.

Suggestions?

Triceps

Lying extensions 65lbs on both sides of cambered bar
1) x 6
2) x 6  (new personal best for lying extensions)

Pressdowns 
140 x 5

My weights are getting to the point where I need a steady spot at all times to be most productive and I am getting joint or tendon pains occasionally during certain exercises.

Time to switch things up I believe.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2006)

I , like you had been doing lower reps on all my exercises, and I too decided it was time for a change, and have done a couple of workouts with 8-10 reps and higher sometimes, and it is quite a difference....feeling the burn in a muscle is a lot different than feeling the tendon pain you are experiencing from the heavy weights...

I had gotten up to BW+115 for 8 reps on dips, and I began to dread doing them, last week I dropped to +70 and went for 12 reps, and it was a lot nicer experience, for my elbows, muscles and my state of mind....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 20, 2006)

That sounds like a good plan of attack.... I usually ahere to MAX-OT -like guidelines, but its coming to a point where weights, like you said, are giving me more tendon pain than muscle pain.

Im thinking maybe switching my rep ranges from 4-6 to maybe 6-10 for a few weeks and see where that takes me.

Good suggestion.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 20, 2006)

Today

Delts/Traps

Dumbell Overhead Press
1) 110 x 7
2) 110 x 5

Military Press
1) 245 x 5
2) 245 x 3

Side Lateral
60 w/ decent form x 5  drop set 45 x 5

Shrugs 

405 x 8 x 2


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Man my Friend, you move some serious weight!!! Great w/o!!!


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

The weight you use for rowing is incomprehensible.  Great job.

Your military pressing is also quite impressive.

Strange question, but do you ever get pain in your biceps after doing militaries?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny you mention that, I do actually get a little pain in my tendon, especially if their previously sore from doing dips or something similar.

You as well?


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that, I do actually get a little pain in my tendon, especially if their previously sore from doing dips or something similar.
> 
> You as well?


Yeah, I had a hell of a time tracing the cause.  The pain was pretty bad but not prohibitive.  I found that the grip I was using for rowing was too wide.  Now I have about 1 foot distance btn my hands (overhand grip) and I am close to perpendicular when performing the exercise.  

With this technique I notice much more effect in my upper back.  I tried using heavier weights with this style, but I ended up straining an upperback muscle near the neck (talk about headaches) so now I'm using lighter weights and higher reps.  And the bicep pain is gone.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 21, 2006)

Heavy dips destroy my tendons and elbow.

Rows not so much, but ill try that grip, see how I like it.


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Heavy dips destroy my tendons and elbow.
> 
> Rows not so much, but ill try that grip, see how I like it.


With the kind of weight your moving in some of your exercises, it really could be anything.  For me, I noticed that I was starting to hurt during my rowing but that the pain was siginificant if I tried militariy pressing.  I could still do my w/os, but I could not do any continuous military pressing.

Although the weight is nothing compared to yours, I do notice progress in both strength and musclarity.  I'll stick with it.  Good luck.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 21, 2006)

You as well.

Werent you the one doing 400 er something bench press and 70 lb hammer curls?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't grab quite as close as Decker, but I also tend to use a pretty narrow grip when I'm rowing.  I like what equates to a close grip bench press for me, which is with my hands butting up to the smooth part or a hair wider.  Feels much more comfortable to me this way, though you may have to reduce weights a tiny bit.


----------



## Decker (Jun 22, 2006)

Camaro:  I look at hammer curls as a grip strengthening exercise--not a bicep building exercise.  When I bench, I feel a most of the weight in my forearms so I have to be very conscious of my grip strength.  Also, my bar is still sort of new and kind of slick, so my hands slide apart sometimes while benching.

Cowpimp: That's a great analogy w/ the CGBP.  The comfort level is night and day depending on hand placement.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Camaro: I look at hammer curls as a grip strengthening exercise--not a bicep building exercise. When I bench, I feel a most of the weight in my forearms so I have to be very conscious of my grip strength. Also, my bar is still sort of new and kind of slick, so my hands slide apart sometimes while benching.
> 
> Cowpimp: That's a great analogy w/ the CGBP. The comfort level is night and day depending on hand placement.


 
for me personally, the best grip for barbell rows is an underhand grip that is right around shoulder width.  That to me is the most comfortable position there is on that movement.

People need to remember that rowing, while a lat exercise is often described as a back thickness exercise and therefore, your aim should not be a "wide grip to target the lats" as a lot of people do on bent rows.  You should put your grip in the most effective line of pull for the movement, and that should definitely be closer than most people do them


----------



## Decker (Jun 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> for me personally, the best grip for barbell rows is an underhand grip that is right around shoulder width. That to me is the most comfortable position there is on that movement.
> 
> People need to remember that rowing, while a lat exercise is often described as a back thickness exercise and therefore, your aim should not be a "wide grip to target the lats" as a lot of people do on bent rows. You should put your grip in the most effective line of pull for the movement, and that should definitely be closer than most people do them


I understand your point, unfortunately the tendons in my biceps won't play ball.  That's why I use a narrow grip.

Look at the weight Camaro uses in his rows.  I would never even think of trying that.  That's why I had to ask if he had any discomfort of the sort that I did.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I understand your point, unfortunately the tendons in my biceps won't play ball. That's why I use a narrow grip.
> 
> Look at the weight Camaro uses in his rows. I would never even think of trying that. That's why I had to ask if he had any discomfort of the sort that I did.


 
well a shoulder width grip is pretty narrow no?  I know you go narrower, but that's still pretty narrow compared to most people...

oh, and when I do them overhand grip, no matter where I position my hands, I get some discomfort in my forearm tendons, kind of like a tennis elbow type thing...so I usually just go underhand to alleviate that problem...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Been awhile since I posted.  

Been using DC training for the last 3 weeks....


Last Workout

Barbell Curl  135 x 8 rp x 3 rp x 2
Pinwheel Curls 50 x 9 - each arm
Lying Leg Curl  250 x 12
Leg Press   8 plates on either side plus 2 on top x 10
20 - rep hacksquats with two 45 plates and one 25 on either side.


----------

